# Audi TT / TT Roadster and TTS Coupe now live on Audiusa.com!



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

Guys,

It looks like the new 2016 Audi TT, TT Roadster and TTS Coupe went live today on Audiusa.com. You can now configure the vehicles, view renders and all the model specific info! :laugh:

Coupes: 
http://www.audiusa.com/models/audi-tt-coupe
http://www.audiusa.com/models/audi-tts-coupe

Roadster:
http://www.audiusa.com/models/audi-tt-roadster 


Bonus:
2016 Q3 also went live... http://www.audiusa.com/models/audi-q3-crossover 

Let the configurations begin! opcorn:


----------



## ARK80Scirocco-96GLX (Feb 14, 2008)

WELL IT'S ABOUT TIME!!!! Built one, checked every box (not that many boxes) with that s-sport Murillo brown, kind of looks like a taupe-ish gray/brown, goes with any color!! I'd like to see that in real life, which is probably going to be a month or two (if we're lucky)before the dealers stock comes in.... 

So now the question is; for 50.3K, a new TT or a lightly used RS??


----------



## Nin Din Din (Dec 11, 2012)

Holding out for a TTRS unless Audi comes up with a TTS Roadster. Then it will be a tough choice for me.


----------

